# Captain Morgan's Tattoo Spiced Rum



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

My wife picked up a fifth of this at the store the other day as a surprise to try something new. I was happy because I had been eyeing it for a while. Anyways, I decided to put some over rocks and mix with a little Coke Zero. hmmm. Bad mistake. This stuff looked like coffee over the ice and the mixture with the Coke was gross. If I recall, it tasted like licorice and coffee mixed into one. I may experiement with some other concoctions tonight to see what this stuff will work with. Has anyone had any luck?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Captain Morgan's Taboo Spiced Rum*

I haven't seen this one. I tried the Capt Morgan's Tattoo and that stuff was plain awful. The Capt should stick to regular spiced rum and stop trying to be Stoli and have a ton of flavors. LOL.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah, just figured that out. It is the same crap.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Got a friend who loves the stuff. I think it tastes like garbage....actual garbage.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, that stuff is horrible. A year or two ago when it came out I remember buying a bottle and only having one drink from it. My girlfriend must have thrown it out or gave it away because I don't know where it is now.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Note to self: stay away from *Captain Morgan's Tattoo Spiced Rum!*

Thanks guys!
:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not a fan of this stuff, or spiced rum in general. Something about it activates my gag reflex.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Um.... u

Sorry... sounds like the kind of stuff that messes me up. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Not a fan of this stuff, or spiced rum in general. Something about it activates my gag reflex.


I'm the same way, I hate spiced rum. I think it's disgusting. I love regular rum, but the spiced stuff usually makes me ill.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I'm glad someone tossed a review up. I noticed the bottle and thought about it. Luckly I passed.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The Capn's website says to mix with an energy drink or just shoot it. I will attempt this tonight (while watching some LSU football!) with my favorite (MONSTER Lo-Carb) energy drink and report back.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> The Capn's website says to mix with an energy drink or just shoot it. I will attempt this tonight (while watching some LSU football!) with my favorite (MONSTER Lo-Carb) energy drink and report back.


More at eleven! u


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> The Capn's website says to mix with an energy drink or just shoot it. I will attempt this tonight (while watching some LSU football!) with my favorite (MONSTER Lo-Carb) energy drink and report back.


Jimmy....

you are a sick bastard.

I am so glad you are gonna be the guinea pig for this and take one for the team.

I say give that bottle to someone you don't like so well and buy something that doesn't taste like vomit.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I say give that bottle to someone you don't like so well and buy something that doesn't taste like vomit.


Or drive to your local university and hand it off to some poor college student. Probably better than the s*it they drink on a regular basis anyways.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ugh, you're a brave man.

I would just chalk it up as a loss. u


----------



## vinnieg24-cl (Aug 21, 2007)

is aw this the other day, i was unfamiliar with it. I was going to try it but according to some of these posts maybe ill pass


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you really feel the need for a spiced rum 
(although "WHY?" leaps to my mind), try
Sailor Jerry's. Not as medicinal as the Cap'n.

Then, when you're done gargling, 
pour a nice Barbados or Haiti rum on the rocks with a squeeze of lime.

If you want liquor, have liquor.
If you want candy, have a Hershey bar.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow not a real big following for spiced rum in these parts I'd say. Just to put a fan on the other side of the field, I'm not much for white rum. Give me a bottle of Morgan, a two litter of Coke, and a nice stogie..... You'll have a happy man on your hands. And for the special occasions I might spring for a bottle of Morgan Private Stock.

Now that tattoo crap, I agree with you guys. I pretty much need to be lit to start drinking that stuff. I have about three quarters of a bottle of it that's been taking up space in my bar for well over a year now. It's on the same level as Jegermeister to me. :hn

Trent


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had alot of luck with this one when paired with leftovers of questionable age.
:r:tu


----------

